# Help - Our Olevia 537H Needs Troubleshooting



## cleso (Feb 12, 2010)

Greetings!
I just hooked up our Olevia 537H. It has power, as indicated by the blue LED on the control panel. When I power on with the remote or the control panel, the LED goes dark (as it should) but there is no picture, no menu, no display of any kind. 
Just a little more info - the connection from the cable box to the TV is currently COAX, previously HDMI. Neither produced any image, though the first image should come from the firmware of the TV itself.

I have checked Troubleshooting section of the Olevia user guide for our model and found it to be worthless.
I have moved this TV several times and never encountered this challenge.

TIA! :smile:

-- Dave


----------



## cleso (Feb 12, 2010)

The TV came on after a few more toggles of the on/off rocker switch.
Have a great 4th of July/Independence Day!


----------

